# diarrhoea in 16month old



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

My 16month old has had diarrhoea and vomiting since Saturday night vomiting 3 times a day and 3 watery yellow diarrhoea with no smell unfortunately he will only drink a small amount of water but a lot of milk so have tried to rehydrate with mostly milk he won't drink juice and won't drink diaoralite but family have said milk isn't the best to give and he is still active but nappies not quite as wet as usual when do you think it is advisable to take him to gp he has eaten very little since sat I'm a first time mum who little one has been home via adoption seven months so sorry if I come across a little stressed he does not have a temperature thanks x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have also said little one had reflux and was on gaviscon and domperidone he has had diarrhoea and vomiting before but not as long or as severe as this x thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Millie, if he will only drink milk then give him milk, it's much better than him not drinking at all, is he eating ok? And well in himself?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks nic seems like bug has passed little one had no sickness yesterday or today and his appetite has returned thank goodness thanks for your help


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs, I'm glad he is better xx


----------

